# Newbie



## jmm076 (Apr 2, 2008)

My name is Jonathon and I'm the new guy in the neighborhood. First, I have fired a few handguns before (Walther PPKS, Ruger KP95, G21), but liked the 21 out of all of them. I want to purchase a new Glock for home defense as well as another more compact Glock down the road for ccw.

My wife and I both took the CCW class in San Antonio but never turned in our paperwork. Don't ask me why. Anyway, I passed the practical with a 244/250 with the 21 and she used a 17. We have a two year old son so I'm also looking at the BioVault. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Hi - welcome from DFW*

Welcome from DFW. You will like it here.
Since we live in the country of Texas, you have a 2YR grace period to turn your paperwork in if you still want your CCW.

Here is a thread on handgun storage that included a biovault user:
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=12659&highlight=gun+safe


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## jmm076 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks, unfortunately we took the class over four years ago... That wall safe looks huge, I had looked at the Sequiam Biovault 2.0. It looks a little less intrusive.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome from the swamp.:smt033


----------

